# 10 month old is bred



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Okay ao i bought a little doe last year been trying my damnest to keep her away from any boys.. i tried i really have.. for a while it was non stop fighting with my frnce.. boys kept gettin out or shed get in there pen.. .. she is now about 10 months and i saw her udder was drooping more than ever amd sure enough i feel a baby kickin in her now.. ive been checkin her constantly. Thought about lutalyse but shes already drollin her udder so its a bit late for that... any thoughts on who thinks she can do it or not.. ill post pics. And please no greif about it i really did my best this has never happened to me before. .. i will say my buck are ND and the other ND×pygmy so that part is in my favor both bucks are small.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

No grief from me. Things happen. In her pictures she.looks healthy. Thats thr.most important thing. If the bucks are small, and throw small kidds. Your chances are better. I would be very careful what I fed her, so she wont gain alot of weight. Good luck.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Okay the reassurance helps.. she gets alfalfa hay... loose minerals. Only grain as a treat right now but i will slow that back so the baby doesnt get huge. Thank you


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

well, i went thru the same thing. my doe turned a year old on feb 9th and kidded on march 15th with triplets. i kept checking but missed her kidding. she was scared of the kids for the first day but now she is much better. she also didnt want one of the doelings so had to be bottle fed. i ended up selling the buckling as a bottle baby too so she only has one kid to worry about. This doe had her mom to herself so she was almost the size of her dam so i didnt lute her. moving was not fun but i never want this to happen again. now my fences are very nigerian dwarf buckling resistant. plus a isle way between doe field and buck paddock.
ps. her dam has had quads the last two kiddings so i dont know if that is genetic kind of thing or just luck she had triplets. i feed orchard-alfalfa only grain to does i milk if needed


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How much does she weigh?

Do you have a good goat veterinarian that makes emergency calls and has experience with goat c-sections? OR do you own a firearm and would be able to bring yourself to euthanize her if it came to that?

Sorry to ask the brutal questions, it's just really good to know these things before the moment!!

I would give her a selenium injection and a cooper bolus.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

SalteyLove said:


> How much does she weigh?
> 
> Do you have a good goat veterinarian that makes emergency calls and has experience with goat c-sections? OR do you own a firearm and would be able to bring yourself to euthanize her if it came to that?
> 
> ...


Yes and yes I will always do whatever is necessary to stop an animal from suffering anyway possible even when its not the easiest choice.. I am giving her a selenium suppliment tomorrow and a cdt booster since her udder seems to be dropping already i usually booster mom a month before kidding. About her weight i couldnt tell you exactly right now i will have to weigh her tomorrow id say atleasts 40 pounds or so maybe. Will be checking her ligaments regularly so I dont miss being there for her if she needs it.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Feeling this kid its kicking n strong i can hear a good heartbeat in there. Not considering lutalyse anymore im just gonna be there n help her the best i can


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

daisymay said:


> well, i went thru the same thing. my doe turned a year old on feb 9th and kidded on march 15th with triplets. i kept checking but missed her kidding. she was scared of the kids for the first day but now she is much better. she also didnt want one of the doelings so had to be bottle fed. i ended up selling the buckling as a bottle baby too so she only has one kid to worry about. This doe had her mom to herself so she was almost the size of her dam so i didnt lute her. moving was not fun but i never want this to happen again. now my fences are very nigerian dwarf buckling resistant. plus a isle way between doe field and buck paddock.
> ps. her dam has had quads the last two kiddings so i dont know if that is genetic kind of thing or just luck she had triplets. i feed orchard-alfalfa only grain to does i milk if needed


When they want something they sure try hard for it! im tellin you lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Fingers crossed she has at least two for smaller birth weights!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

I 


Hounddog23 said:


> Yes and yes I will always do whatever is necessary to stop an animal from suffering anyway possible even when its not the easiest choice.. I am giving her a selenium suppliment tomorrow and a cdt booster since her udder seems to be dropping already i usually booster mom a month before kidding. About her weight i couldnt tell you exactly right now i will have to weigh her tomorrow id say atleasts 40 pounds or so maybe. Will be checking her ligaments regularly so I dont miss being there for her if she needs it.


guess i should have added she is a nigerian dwarf


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Update: 730am 4-29. She is in labor ligs are gone. Definitely two in there so fingers crossed!🤞😣😀


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Good luck! Hope it’s an easy kidding with small, healthy kids.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Hope all is going well.....


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is she? Are you ok?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things are ok.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

At 3pm. She finally started pushing i was wrong just baby.. she did awesome! Gave me a beautiful blue eyed doeling.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Trying to attach a picture.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hounddog23 said:


> At 3pm. She finally started pushing i was wrong just baby.. she did awesome! Gave me a beautiful blue eyed doeling.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, she’s beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

She is precious, congratulations. Mama has her eyes glued to her newborn, nice photo bomb on her part.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> She is precious, congratulations. Mama has her eyes glued to her newborn, nice photo bomb on her part.


I know right she was makin sure i wasnt taking her baby away


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m so glad all went well! Congratulations!!! She is very cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Lol lol Mama looks pretty serious in the background! Beautiful doeling! So glad all is well! Thanks for the.picture!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Not hard to guess whose daddy.. lol shes a clone


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Don't need to go on Jerry Springer for a surprise DNA test to figure that one out!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw... more family pictures please...


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Silas has given me lots of babies this yr including the one accident ! Lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aaaaahhhhh.....


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very cute goatees and the little helper! Great pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

thanks guys


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

My little happy accident doing well n growing big. Her name is Frida ❤ i


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

She's a beauty! I love the name Frida!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> She's a beauty! I love the name Frida!


Thank. you! Her mommas name was Freya. Unfortunately i lost her a month after the birth. So i thought Frida would help mom live on.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She looks wonderfully blissful


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Hounddog23 said:


> Thank. you! Her mommas name was Freya. Unfortunately i lost her a month after the birth. So i thought Frida would help mom live on.


So sorry you lost mom!
I like the name Frida too!


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank you🙂


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Shes a doll. Sorry about loosing mom 😔


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful 😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

So sorry to hear you lost Freya. 🌹


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It has been a while, who is this cutie?


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

She was the result of my younger doe last year getting bred too early by accident. I lost momma in tge end but still have her and shes impressing me alot with her growth. I thought shed always kinda be a runt but man i love her. Her name is Frida


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Frida is a blessing, she is beautiful.

So sorry for the loss.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Frida is a blessing, she is beautiful.
> 
> So sorry for the loss.


Thank ya 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are welcome.


----------



## brewsterly (Nov 10, 2021)

Hounddog23 said:


> She was the result of my younger doe last year getting bred too early by accident. I lost momma in tge end but still have her and shes impressing me alot with her growth. I thought shed always kinda be a runt but man i love her. Her name is Frida


Sorry for my ignorance but what is "tge"?


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Oh hahaha...thats not ignorance.. thats me badly typing on my phone lol 😆 its supposed to be " the " lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

